# Zoe



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I figured I'd start a new thread for her pictures seeing as she seems to be out of the woods now!

I took these of Zoe today.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

She's absolutely darling!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh wow! Love those colours!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

O my god! She grew so much! You did an excellent job!


----------



## Seraph (Apr 21, 2015)

I wish there was a like option on here like facebook lol
Shes beautiful!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks guys!
Haimovfids, she did, huh! It's weird to think that 5 weeks ago she was this little dry red ball of yellow fuzz haha!

I'm sending off some samples for DNA testing today and by this time next week we will know if she IS actually a she


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, I remember when she was that small. I'm curious to know if she's really a girl or maybe a boy! Are you going to call Zoe a 'she' before you get the results or are you going to wait until you get the results in case if it's a boy?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She looks so good!! :clap: I love the little yellow heart-shape on her back!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> She looks so good!! :clap: I love the little yellow heart-shape on her back!


I really love her small tail. Too cute!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> She looks so good!! :clap: I love the little yellow heart-shape on her back!


I also noticed the heart... too cute!!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Omg haha I never noticed the heart! That is so sweet xD

I'll just keep saying 'she' until I find out her results, it's a habit now so i'll only change it if I really need to LOL


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

the v shaped tapering off of the yellow at Zoe's upper back is very similar to Bliss's at the same spot


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

She's just beautiful


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Zoe has grown into a cute little darling ! You ve done an amazing job ! I can totally understand how attached you are to Zoe . Even being so far away , I have become too . Hugs and kisses from Brazil Teresa X x


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Teresa! And everyone!

She turned 7 weeks old today!! She is on just 2 feeds a day right now because that's all she'll eat. I've tried feeding her smaller amounts more often just to get some food into her but she's just not interested lol. So she has a relatively big breakfast, nibbles on seeds & fruits & veggies during the day and then has a relatively big dinner before bed.

I will hopefully get her DNA results on Monday or Tuesday! I am paying for express results (within 48 hours of testing instead of 3-5 days) and it says testing will take place shortly after payment is cleared. So i'd been checking my bank a lot last week and every time I saw that they hadn't taken the payment yet I was disappointed LOL.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking forward to the results X x


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok I must confess to missing news of Zoe! Is she a she or he and how is she going?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

And me !!! X c


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

shaenne said:


> Thanks Teresa! And everyone!
> 
> She turned 7 weeks old today!! She is on just 2 feeds a day right now because that's all she'll eat. I've tried feeding her smaller amounts more often just to get some food into her but she's just not interested lol. So she has a relatively big breakfast, nibbles on seeds & fruits & veggies during the day and then has a relatively big dinner before bed.
> 
> I will hopefully get her DNA results on Monday or Tuesday! I am paying for express results (within 48 hours of testing instead of 3-5 days) and it says testing will take place shortly after payment is cleared. So i'd been checking my bank a lot last week and every time I saw that they hadn't taken the payment yet I was disappointed LOL.


Any results of the DNA testing?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Whoops sorry guys! I reformatted my computer and I forgot about TC for a while because it wasn't in my bookmarks toolbar haha!

Still not sure! They only just took the payment today so I should know tomorrow or the day after. The samples took forever to get there apparently. I e-mailed them on Thursday last week and asked if they'd received the samples yet and they said no they hadn't received anything from me. Earlier today I was actually just getting ready to steal some more samples from Zoe when my phone rang, it was DNA Solutions calling to say they received the samples and tried to take the payment for the test but it said insufficient funds lol my husband accidentally spent it yesterday. So I moved some money over and she confirmed the payment while I was on the phone and the order has been put through!

I am very happy I don't have to take any more samples! Zoe didn't appreciate it much last time although i'm pretty sure it hurt me more than it hurt her 

I am actually more confident now that zoe is a boy (i'm still going to keep saying 'she' until I know for sure ). She does this weird whistle thing that i've never heard out of a cockatiel before and i'm pretty sure she picked it up from us. Clever baby


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Just got the DNA results in! Zoe is most definitely a girl  Yay, she gets to keep her name! lol.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh that's great news! The hens are so sweet


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

It definitely explains her sassy attitude lmao! 

And she is at the stage now where she wants to try everything I'm eating. She's not huge on veggies so it's time she started joining us at the dinner table so she can eat some veggies that I'm eating haha


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats! Its a girrrlllll !!! Its a girrrrrllll !!!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

And do t forget some females can do a bit of singing/ whistling . She is a very smart girl ! Lots of love. X x Teresa


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, we're really not sure if it's something she just does or if it's something she picked up from us LOL. I'll get a sound recording of it tomorrow and post it!

Here are some photos from just now.





































The lighting isn't all that great because it's 10.50pm and I took them with my phone lol.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She's all big now!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

She is beautiful! You did a great job of raising her


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you!!

She just LOVES broccoli and cauliflower! I chopped some up for her this afternoon and she was into it before I even got back from the fridge.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Awww She only gets prettier and prettier Congrats! Well done ! What a lovely baby ! X x


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I love her beak its nice and big her colour is lovely too


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Here's some new pictures! The quality isn't amazing because I took them with my Canon and the lighting in here is awful  It needs to stop being overcast and start being sunny!

Anyway..














































Please excuse the hack job my husband did on her wings. I'm going to let them grow out again and get some photos of her fully flighted because her wings are so pretty! Then i'll take her to my vet and have them clipped properly so she doesn't look like we've gone at her with a hack saw lol.

14 weeks old tomorrow and finally fully weaned! It took her a lot longer than it usually does but we got there in the end lol. She's much more settled now that she's off formula. She doesn't scream at me (with that god awful "i'm a hungry baby" scream that only gets louder as they get bigger) every time I walk by her cage. Now she'll only yell at me if she thinks she's been locked up for too long and would like some time out


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

She's lovely would you not keep her fully flighted


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Nope. I have lost birds to accidental open doors before and I won't let it happen again. I have people coming in and out frequently during the day and while they try to be as careful as they can, the possibility of an accidental escape is very real. I could keep the birds locked up all day but that's just not how I roll lol.

Zoe is a VERY strong flyer, particularly for her age, and while I am confident that she would make every attempt to come back to me, the chances of her getting disorientated and going further away are also very real. And there's a lot of dangers out there, including the hundreds of stray neighbourhood cats around here that would eat her for breakfast -_- Plus if she got lost and someone picked her up, I doubt i'd ever get her back. I live in a community of people with a "finders keepers" attitude and a young, hand tame cockatiel would not be something they'd readily hand over, unfortunately.

I know wing clipping is a controversial topic, but for me, the pros far outweigh the cons.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Although I don't like clipped birds I have to say, your reasons to do it really outweigh the cons. I also agree that having it done at the vet will be loads better. Zoe gets more adorable every day X x Teresa


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

And I don't keep them grounded for their entire lives, either, when their wings grow out I give them 'free flight' time for periods during the day in the spare/guest bedroom upstairs, so they can stretch their wings and muscles properly and refine their landing skills.

I just can't keep them in there all the time. It can get very messy and it's all carpet up there, and we do often have people staying over in there so it's only a bird room when it's unoccupied. Not that i'd want to leave them in there anyway, if I was going to keep them fully flighted and kept in a room upstairs 24/7, i'd be better off putting them out in the aviary.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Cleaning her feet this afternoon!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> Nope. I have lost birds to accidental open doors before and I won't let it happen again. I have people coming in and out frequently during the day and while they try to be as careful as they can, the possibility of an accidental escape is very real. I could keep the birds locked up all day but that's just not how I roll lol.
> 
> Zoe is a VERY strong flyer, particularly for her age, and while I am confident that she would make every attempt to come back to me, the chances of her getting disorientated and going further away are also very real. And there's a lot of dangers out there, including the hundreds of stray neighbourhood cats around here that would eat her for breakfast -_- Plus if she got lost and someone picked her up, I doubt i'd ever get her back. I live in a community of people with a "finders keepers" attitude and a young, hand tame cockatiel would not be something they'd readily hand over, unfortunately.
> 
> I know wing clipping is a controversial topic, but for me, the pros far outweigh the cons.


Well at least she can still fly with clipped wings to get exercise Rocko and Loki live in my bedroom but they also go downstairs I dont think they would even try fly out the door.Also they can still get out an open door with clipped wings.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Zoe's grown into such a beautiful young girl   Gorgeous photography!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I know they can still get out an open door with clipped wings, but there's a much lower chance of them flying away beyond where I can see them. Being scooped up in a random gust of wind is always a possibility if someone happened to make it outside, but i'd prefer to have to run a bit to catch them again rather than have to watch helplessly as someone soars out of sight. I didn't think my conure would even bother trying to fly out the door either, but he did, and I was just lucky that he overwhelmed himself and didn't fly any further than the neighbours fence so hubby was able to go and grab him. They get plenty of exercise and they're happy and healthy so all is well.

Thanks Char! She really has grown into a pretty little thing! She also has a sassy little attitude to go with her good looks LOL. I'm so proud of how far she's come! It's a touch-and-go success story that I love telling to people!


----------

